# Mexico Living



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Any of you have regrets moving to Mexico from the USA?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Shoes said:


> Any of you have regrets moving to Mexico from the USA?


Not I! I wonder what prompted you to ask this question ....


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Shoes said:


> Any of you have regrets moving to Mexico from the USA?


I left all my regrets on the north side of the bridge.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sure there are a lot of people who moved to Mexico from the US who were not able to make a successful transition. Many might have legitimate reasons for abandoning the quest, such as illness in the immediate family, divorce, business issues back in the states, etc. I'm convinced that a great many of them failed because they were not 100% committed to making a new life here. Whether it's true, or just a centuries old urban legend, I love the story of Cortez burning his ships when they landed here, preventing even a discussion of abandoning his mission. Too many people come down here with an image created by looking at tourist magaines, when, in actuality, they should be diligently studying the trials and successes of those who have already fought the battle and won. I'm not a "judger" so please don't think I'm placing you in either group, I just thought it was a good opportunity for a comment.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Shoes said:


> Any of you have regrets moving to Mexico from the USA?


Been here for more than 15 years and have no regrets.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of people who moved to Mexico from the US who were not able to make a successful transition. Many might have legitimate reasons for abandoning the quest, such as illness in the immediate family, divorce, business issues back in the states, etc. I'm convinced that a great many of them failed because they were not 100% committed to making a new life here. Whether it's true, or just a centuries old urban legend, I love the story of Cortez burning his ships when they landed here, preventing even a discussion of abandoning his mission. Too many people come down here with an image created by looking at tourist magaines, when, in actuality, they should be diligently studying the trials and successes of those who have already fought the battle and won. I'm not a "judger" so please don't think I'm placing you in either group, I just thought it was a good opportunity for a comment.



I know Mexicans who were not able to make the transition to return to their country . They return for a while and head back north . My wife is from Mexico and she says she doesn't feel free in Mexico because she is afraid to drive in her own country . In the U.S. she drives the streets day and night . Saturday's she goes on her yard-sale shopping sprees. I enjoy driving in Mexico except for big cities during rush hour . 

Many people can't adjust to the food . No Olive Garden and Logan's Steak house is a deal breaker for some people .


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

no regrets here!


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

I am just curious what people who have moved to Mexico know they made the right choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Well said and thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Shoes said:


> Any of you have regrets moving to Mexico from the USA?


No regrets on my part after 5 years here. 

I love the life style, the weather, the people, and the mental challenge that comes from living in a different language and culture. 

However, I had a friend a while ago. He sold everything and moved to Guanajuato. After one year, he was back in the US. So, I know from experience, it is not always perfect for everyone.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> No regrets on my part after 5 years here.
> 
> I love the life style, the weather, the people, and the mental challenge that comes from living in a different language and culture.
> 
> However, I had a friend a while ago. He sold everything and moved to Guanajuato. After one year, he was back in the US. So, I know from experience, it is not always perfect for everyone.


That may be be part of the problem for many people. Too many have the belief that moving somewhere else will magically erase all their challenges. But the biggest challenge we all have is dealing with ourselves. If you don't realize that, or you don't work on it, you'll be unhappy wherever you are, because you can't go anywhere without taking you along.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't go anywhere thinking that it will be perfect. I also think that most moves have euphoria/despair cycles and key is how you deal with both.
I've long ago given up trying to change the world and recognize that it is my responsibility to make a move work or not.
Now I'm sure that people can get into unforseen untenable situations that cause major rethinks but I think most of us sort of refine our expectations and adjust accordingly.

Countries, areas, locations are not one size fits all.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a bit further south in Guatemala and have been here 18 out of the last 20 years. Great place, great people. My only regret was not moving here or for that matter anywhere in Latin America sooner....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> I don't go anywhere thinking that it will be perfect. I also think that most moves have euphoria/despair cycles and key is how you deal with both.
> I've long ago given up trying to change the world and recognize that it is my responsibility to make a move work or not.
> Now I'm sure that people can get into unforseen untenable situations that cause major rethinks but I think most of us sort of refine our expectations and adjust accordingly.
> 
> Countries, areas, locations are not one size fits all.


I absolutely agree, Conklin. But I see too many instances of people who believe the hype, from whatever the source, about a particular location, and fail to take into account their own tolerance for, among other things, the unfamiliar in speech, food, climate and housing.

Moving for one's employment, one pretty much MUST make the most of it. But retirees don't have to stay in an uncomfortable place, and some of them equate uncomfortable with bad.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> I absolutely agree, Conklin. But I see too many instances of people who believe the hype, from whatever the source, about a particular location, and fail to take into account their own tolerance for, among other things, the unfamiliar in speech, food, climate and housing.
> 
> Moving for one's employment, one pretty much MUST make the most of it. But retirees don't have to stay in an uncomfortable place, and some of them equate uncomfortable with bad.


I agree with your additions as well.

I think if you can't just stop sometimes, chuckle and tell yourself that this is Mexico then you really aren't ready for the change.

We certainly all know folks whether a temporary job move or a permanent move that really just try to find a Miami or Phoenix south.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This discussion brings to mind the concept of being "culture bound", something I remember from Cultural Anthroplogy classes in college. From the Oxford online dictionaries: "restricted in character or outlook by belonging or referring to a particular culture". We are all somewhat culture bound by virtue of having grown up in a specific culture, but some of us are able to step outside this existential framework and realize that there are ways of being and dealing with life that are different, but no less valid, than the ones we have grown up with. I think that a successful expat is someone who is able to do this.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> This discussion brings to mind the concept of being "culture bound", something I remember from Cultural Anthroplogy classes in college. From the Oxford online dictionaries: "restricted in character or outlook by belonging or referring to a particular culture". We are all somewhat culture bound by virtue of having grown up in a specific culture, but some of us are able to step outside this existential framework and realize that there are ways of being and dealing with life that are different, but no less valid, than the ones we have grown up with. I think that a successful expat is someone who is able to do this.


A little "deep" but very true!


----------

